# 2-1964 Sears Spaceliner Deluxe on Craigs list



## puddlz (Nov 18, 2012)

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3418634509


----------



## jd56 (Nov 18, 2012)

Link is empty...got a better link?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice!!!   And I know stuff is more expensive in CA but

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/3418634509.html


----------



## jpromo (Nov 18, 2012)

Woo-ee, I have about 225$ into my pair.. not 2-speeds and I got lucky with the finds but still!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice pair jason...those look better than the $800 each on the Orange Co pair.


----------

